# OzCrest wrap giveaway......



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome Fasst....:thumb:

Since I learned last night that I'm the newest member to the Ozcrest shooting staff I guess I won't try to win this one.:wink:

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well Fasst...Looks like I'll have to generate alittle business for you...Kinda like your last giveaway...wasn't it me that started posting like crazy trying to win some of those turbo nocks.:wink:


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I like archery because I started shooting as a kid, and now I shoot with my kids.


----------



## liv2huntt (Aug 2, 2005)

I like archery because it is a way for me to get away from from all the craziness going on in my life and lets me spend time with my friends and family while being in Gods great outdoors!!


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Archery is just plain fun and addictive. You meet some of the greatest people in this sport that share your passion,,,even if they shoot a different bow.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 3, 2006)

I like archery because it is more of a challenge


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Its the one thing in my life that I have complete control of.


----------



## JRT (Nov 15, 2004)

*I'll give this a "go"...*

I can't think of any other activity that is more fun, relaxing, or has the camarderie than Archery!


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Archery is just an extension of who I am and is much more than a hobby, but rather a part of me.


----------



## loadtoad (Oct 22, 2003)

I love archery for the simple fact, I can keep the oldest tradition in the shooting sports alive and pass it on to the next generation.

The Toad


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

some of the best people Ive had the oportunity to meet have been through archery.


----------



## SmokinDiesel (Jan 10, 2007)

It gives me another reason to spend time in the great outdoors, to challenge myself to get better, and to spend time with my Dad.


----------



## Green_ReCurve (Mar 1, 2007)

*Archery to me*

Archery to me is nature, a artistic way to express myself, a way to teach my kids about the simple things, it is in every way a sport that makes one peaceful and makes you one with nature, it is to be one with the target, no matter what the target may be, it is then that one truly appreciates the target as being a gift of nature.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

I like archery because it feeds my family.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i like archery because it is fun challenging and u can meet great people.


----------



## B'ville Hunter (Feb 12, 2007)

I shoot because I have to, plain and simple.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

I am addicted.:tongue:


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

I like archery, because my new buddy fasst is going to give me a free set of wraps!:wink: 

Did I say that outloud?:zip: 


:cocktail: LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

LastCall said:


> I like archery, because my new buddy fasst is going to give me a free set of wraps!:wink:
> 
> Did I say that outloud?:zip:
> 
> ...


I like archery because it's full of suck-ups just like me.:teeth: :wink: :chortle:


----------



## FourthHrsmnn (Nov 26, 2006)

"I enjoy the journey of the mystical flight of the...blah,blah,blah" IT's FUN.


----------



## D_Dubya (Feb 6, 2007)

*Why I like Archery*

I like archery because it is such an exciting and challenging method to hunt, and it is something that I can share with my kids.

Sorry about some of the spelling.


----------



## jackdale1970 (Apr 29, 2006)

*free wraps*

I enjoy archery because of it's ability to relax me, and the fact that my entire family shoots as well...quality family time.

Besides.......................


As Great Grandpa Alphonse always said, "anyting free is wort savin' up fer"


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

It not only helps feeds my family but is the greatest adrenaline rush to be out hunting with my kids and see their face when I am able to take a deer (not always a buck) with them there.




Bow setup $1100,arrows w/broadheads $160 time in the woods with my kids "PRICELESS"


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

I love archery because theres just something about watching the flight of the arrow. (Its not the ted nugent saying lol)


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Archery has allowed me to meet and make some really great people and friends!


----------



## 300 Win Mag (Dec 27, 2006)

There is just something special in that time from when you release the arrow until when you see it hit. A split second in time that can be so gratifying.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I love archery because when I make a miss I know it's 100% my fault only, wish if everything in life would be the same...


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Just because there is not much better than hanging on the side of a tree with your bow and watching the world go by.


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

*Thanks for the giveaway*

I like archery because it makes me feel more alive than anything else I have ever experienced.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

great product even though i am on there shooting staff they do truly make a good arrow wrap.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*My reason:*



fasst said:


> Ok, I have a voucher for a dozen arrow wraps from OzCrest, who I can attest makes an excellent product!
> The giveaway will work like this......tell me in one sentence why you like archery. Simple as that. I will run this until Sunday evening and choose a winner. One post per person on this thread please.


 Archery is a tradition that transcends the ages


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

I like archery because, I'm in competition with myself and my dedication to all aspects of shooting improvements is observed in success. Very relaxing one on one time with myself.:wink:


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Archery is ageless! When I shoot my bow, I feel like a kid again!


----------



## william75 (Sep 9, 2005)

pain heals, chicks dig scars, but a robin hoods will live forever.


----------



## LostHawg (Feb 17, 2005)

Its a natural instinct that makes me feel alive


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

*My passion*

I love archery because my dad got me into when I was a kid as a way to spend time together, it still to this day is a way to spend time together but with the grandkids too.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

I love archery because it requires constant attention to detail and a continuing strive for perfection. :darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*just a bump .....*

and a thanks to OzCrest for this promotion.

PintoJK


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Archery*

why i like archery, its because it takes so much to get that arrow flying the same way every time. also it get me out of the house and away from the wife:wink:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

*My bow is better than me*

I like archery because there is no other are of my life where *I *have a greater amount of control on the outcome.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

I love archery because of the time it gives me to spend with my husband we have three kids and just being able to have something we enjoy doing together is great, I love the challenge of 3d archery and hope we can get our kids involved too so they can experience the great outdoors and stay out of trouble


----------



## barcher (Jan 1, 2006)

*Why I Like Archery......*

The sound of resonating gobbles in the spring; practicing while swatting mosquitoes in July; itching, scratching and Benadryl after a day of hanging treestands in poison ivy covered trees; majestic bugles echoing through an aspen lined vally; and the sound of an arrow hitting it's mark - PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

Because my son and I can do it together and we both live it.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

I like Archery for it's individuality,from the style of bows,the release method and types,the way you equip the bow, and the brand and way your arrows are setup, hopefully with some new ozcrest wraps, the endless choices allow my equiment to please Me.


----------



## splittoe (Feb 1, 2007)

*archery*

I like archery because every time that I am out in the timber bow hunting I learn something new either about hunting, my bow, or nature. That's what it's all about


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

It's just plain ol fun!


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

Archery is my passion...it is who I am.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I love archery because it is just as much an art as say dancing or painting and any one old or young can participate and feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## HOSSBUCK (Jan 31, 2006)

I LOVE ARCHERY BECAUSE ...... MY BOW NEVER TELLS ME " I'M SPENDING TO MUCH MONEY ON ARCHERY AND DRINKING TO MUCH BEER" :wink:


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Archery is the most intimate, personal hunting experience I have found.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

The ability or sometimes the inability, to outwit God's creatures with just a stick, string, and arrow!


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

I like archery because I can't think of a better way to spend time with my wife and kids, get outdoors, and every once in a while, put some meat on the table!


----------



## harleyrider (Jul 5, 2006)

*Be the Bow!*

I love archery because where else can you have so damn much FUN for so damn much MONEY! HR


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

I like archery for its challenge - seemingly similar to an endless journey to perfection - even though at times it seems more like a death march


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

I love it because I enjoy seeing the look in my young children's eyes when they ask "Can we go shoot our bows today".


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*OK ill try it..*

Having never been very athletic i came to love archery as a sport where i could be competitive and challenge myself to excell the same way all my friends did with their chosen sports since i was a kid.


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

Archery has become more than hunting for me because my whole family is involved now, right down to my 2 year old daughter.


----------



## Mr Illusion (Dec 6, 2006)

I like archery because with my limited vision it is one of the sports that I can continue to do and feel confident that I can do it


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can kill a deer at 300 yrds with my rifle, But hunt them with my bow.
that's why I love archery.


----------



## NOX (Mar 1, 2007)

There is nothing like holding your favorite bow in your hand, pulling back, letting an arrow fly, and hitting right where you were looking..........


----------



## Doe (May 24, 2006)

From a distance you look out, a lone archer raises his bow, takes slow careful aim, and with the twitch of a finger the arrow flies...Thats what archery means to me....

Ronda


----------



## dhench (Mar 9, 2007)

Archery.....it's Better Than Going To A Shrink.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Archery is my time away from the daily grind where I can relax and enjoy the simple things in life(family and friends).


----------



## flats2 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like archery because It adds another month to my hunting season, and nothing is better than seeing your arrow hit the black dot on your bag target.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

me: 

I like archery because it gets me involved in something other then being online and hanging out, lets me use my bow to hunt, lets me shoot with my dad and my friends, therefor it is a GREAT ALL AROUND SPORT!


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Archery allows me to spend time with my kids, each child needs to have an outlet that they can do while building strong parental bonds.

Arrow


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone else wanna post up?


----------



## indianahunter1 (Aug 25, 2006)

well i just got started a few year's ago and i love to shoot bow's to help build my arm strength to hold it back a long time to make the right shot. i also love shoot a bow cause it give's what ever i am hunting a fair chance !


----------



## Reedg35 (Nov 1, 2006)

i like archery because i can get away from the real world of work and go and have a great time out in the woods


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

tclow said:


> It not only helps feeds my family but is the greatest adrenaline rush to be out hunting with my kids and see their face when I am able to take a deer (not always a buck) with them there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats brother!
Send me a PM with your mailing information and I will get it out to you.

Here is how I chose the number. I entered 70 in as the number and the result was 24!

http://andrew.hedges.name/experiments/random/


----------



## Roverfan (Jun 9, 2006)

*Why I like archery*

What better way to spend quality time w/ my kids and friends, NO BETTER WAY TO MEET QUALITY FOLKS!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*I Love It I Get To Spend Time With My Grate Wife And Friends.*


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry fellas, thread ended on post #71. Keep your eyes open for another one soon


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

This is so cool.I won.Thank you so very much.I've been wanting to try wraps.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

fasst said:


> Sorry fellas, thread ended on post #71. Keep your eyes open for another one soon



Rats!!! I was going to go 'Archery is sexy. Enough said!' :sad:


----------



## xxSPOTTSxx (Mar 4, 2007)

"ITs A FAMILY TRADITION"


----------

